# Kiba



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

Not sure how many of you remember my thread from last year - but I'm _almost_ ready to bring my girl home! I am so excited. 

I will be getting her in May, so at 12 weeks. She's almost 8 weeks old but this month is going to be rather busy for me so the breeder and I decided it would be best to hold her back for a month so I will have plenty of time for her. 

I plan on doing IPO and probably Nosework with her, but she will be my companion first and foremost. 

So meet Kiba (pronounced Kee-ba), she is a female bi-color working line GSD born 2-15-2018 with her sire being mostly Czech & WG and the dam European & DDR. 

(Credit for the photos goes to Christina Brown)


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Welcome what a cutie!!!!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Welcome. She is a cutie


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Adorable! Is she an extra fluffy stock coat? She looks fluffier than what I'm used to seeing.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Adorable puppy! She is going to be stunning. I hope to see more pics as she grows up.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Kiba is beautiful and so very cute. Enjoy. I have to stop looking puppy fever might get me.


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

Jenny720 said:


> Welcome what a cutie!!!!


Thank you!! She's soo cute. 



BigOzzy2018 said:


> Welcome. She is a cutie


Thank you! She is 



Pytheis said:


> Adorable! Is she an extra fluffy stock coat? She looks fluffier than what I'm used to seeing.


Yes! She's actually a coatie. Neither of her parents are, but they do carry the gene. There was also a black coatie in the litter. But we'll have to see how long of a coat she ends up getting. 



sebrench said:


> Adorable puppy! She is going to be stunning. I hope to see more pics as she grows up.


Thank you! I actually have a soft spot for coaties, but I had no idea she would end up the puppy that suited my needs best temperament-wise. I'm really super lucky to get her. I'll make sure to share plenty of pictures with you guys! 



Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Kiba is beautiful and so very cute. Enjoy. I have to stop looking puppy fever might get me.


Thank you! She's a little bear :grin2:


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Wow adorable! 
x
_*How did you decide on the name "Kiba"?*_ I like it!


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

Chuck94! said:


> Wow adorable!
> x
> _*How did you decide on the name "Kiba"?*_ I like it!


Thank you!
Of course what really helped me decide on it is that I really like the clear & unique sound of it and it isn't a common name. But additionally Kiba is the name of a character in a story that meant a lot to me as I was growing up (The main character is a Wolf). It's japanese and means "fang" which I thought is awesome, especially since I plan to do IPO with her.
(I've put a lot of thought into this LOL)


----------



## EyeDogtor (Mar 21, 2018)

I know what story you are talking about! :nerd: Great name!! Great-looking pup!


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

EyeDogtor said:


> I know what story you are talking about! :nerd: Great name!! Great-looking pup!


> I love it. Thank you!


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

The date is coming closer and closer!! I can't wait. I have already ordered her a nice tag but am waiting with the collar or she will grow out of it before I get the chance to put it on her! Here are some more shots, taken the same day as the first two I posted.


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

I think this has to be the cutest picture yet


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

She's here!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Kibs said:


> Thank you!
> Of course what really helped me decide on it is that I really like the clear & unique sound of it and it isn't a common name. But additionally Kiba is the name of a character in a story that meant a lot to me as I was growing up (The main character is a Wolf). It's japanese and means "fang" which I thought is awesome, especially since I plan to do IPO with her.
> (I've put a lot of thought into this LOL)



We named ours Mei after a Japanese cartoon we love also. Mei is the younger sister in My Neighbor the Totoro.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

That is so exciting! Congratulations! Very cute.


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

Mei said:


> We named ours Mei after a Japanese cartoon we love also. Mei is the younger sister in My Neighbor the Totoro.


I love that movie so much <3 Haku (From Spirited Away) was one my top contenders if I ended up with a boy. Miyazaki is amazing.



Pytheis said:


> That is so exciting! Congratulations! Very cute.


Thank you so much <3 She's my first dog so its been a crazy change in lifestyle over the last few days (I'm used to sleeping in late and going to bed super late) , I think I am slowly getting the hang of things though! First two nights I was not so amused. Still not super hyped at the idea of getting up at 7 am but... things are looking up. :grin2:
Her eyes have been tearing, but its been getting better as well and she's just all around a very sweet pup.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Kibs said:


> Thank you so much <3 She's my first dog so its been a crazy change in lifestyle over the last few days (I'm used to sleeping in late and going to bed super late) , I think I am slowly getting the hang of things though! First two nights I was not so amused. Still not super hyped at the idea of getting up at 7 am but... things are looking up. :grin2:
> Her eyes have been tearing, but its been getting better as well and she's just all around a very sweet pup.


My dogs started out learning the fact that they had to wait for me to get up at 8 before they got to start their day. I am disabled and absolutely require 10 hours of sleep a night or it makes me sick. Of course I get up through the night to let them out to potty, but they were immediately put back in their crates again. They got used to it pretty quickly, and now they enjoy the extra sleep! If I get up before 8, they often keep sleeping for another 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

Pytheis said:


> My dogs started out learning the fact that they had to wait for me to get up at 8 before they got to start their day. I am disabled and absolutely require 10 hours of sleep a night or it makes me sick. Of course I get up through the night to let them out to potty, but they were immediately put back in their crates again. They got used to it pretty quickly, and now they enjoy the extra sleep! If I get up before 8, they often keep sleeping for another 30 minutes or so.


Oh wow!! I'm just not a morning person  How did you get them used to the schedule? And at what time did you usually let them out to potty? I am suuper lucky because Kiba can actually hold it super well! I send her off to bed at around 10 & get up at 7 and she hasn't soiled her crate yet (i make sure she pees before though and restrict water)


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

Kiba seems to be adjusting super well. She's very confident when it comes to objects and unnatural footing. A little bit weary when dogs & people are approaching but today was the first day where I really took her out for a longer outing so I'm sure she'll get the hang of things super quickly <3
She's already very well behaved and I am so so excited to see her mature. Her head already looks like she could be a full grown gsd imo haha


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

She's awesome! I really like the coloring of her front legs/paws!


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

Mei said:


> She's awesome! I really like the coloring of her front legs/paws!


Thank you!! I really love her color as well. I wonder if her legs will be getting any darker. I think she will lose the tan on her face for sure but I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Kibs said:


> Thank you!! I really love her color as well. I wonder if her legs will be getting any darker. I think she will lose the tan on her face for sure but I guess only time will tell.


I love watching how their coats change colors as they get older. The top of Mei's head was completely dark black. Now it is getting tan. And her rear-end is getting more tan too. It kind of looks like an upside down heart LOL.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Kibs said:


> Oh wow!! I'm just not a morning person  How did you get them used to the schedule? And at what time did you usually let them out to potty? I am suuper lucky because Kiba can actually hold it super well! I send her off to bed at around 10 & get up at 7 and she hasn't soiled her crate yet (i make sure she pees before though and restrict water)


!
Same here. I brought Rollo home at 8 weeks and I NEVER had to get up in the middle of the night to take him out, not a single time, and he has still NEVER had any accident in the crate! Talk about luck!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Chuck94! said:


> Kibs said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow!! I'm just not a morning person /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif How did you get them used to the schedule? And at what time did you usually let them out to potty? I am suuper lucky because Kiba can actually hold it super well! I send her off to bed at around 10 & get up at 7 and she hasn't soiled her crate yet (i make sure she pees before though and restrict water)
> ...


Crazy how smart our puppies are! Mei sleeps all through the night anywhere from 8pm-9pm and gets up at 7am. No accidents either! Knock on wood.


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

Mei said:


> I love watching how their coats change colors as they get older. The top of Mei's head was completely dark black. Now it is getting tan. And her rear-end is getting more tan too. It kind of looks like an upside down heart LOL.


Mei's markings are great! I love how versatile our breed is, even when it comes to color. I wish more people were aware that GSD also come in sable, bi color and black LOL I feel like most people just assume there are only saddle-back gsd. 



Chuck94! said:


> !
> Same here. I brought Rollo home at 8 weeks and I NEVER had to get up in the middle of the night to take him out, not a single time, and he has still NEVER had any accident in the crate! Talk about luck!


That's awesome!! Good for us hahaha


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

Kiba offering greaaattt eye contact and engagement today at our first trip to a busier place. (An outside mall, we were sitting in front of starbucks) Very proud of my little girl


----------

